# Renewed my membership



## happybaby (Aug 18, 2009)

I just renewed my membership about 1/2 hr ago and received an email confirmation but cannot log in to the Database section to read reviews of resorts.

Will this take awhile before you recognize my renewal?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 18, 2009)

depends on how you paid, but I will get it taken care of for you.


----------



## happybaby (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you Brian

I paid 1 year with a MC debit card.   Will check again later since it still isn't working.   I think I have the same user name and password as for the BBS.

When I tried to submit for password help, it keeps going to the screen that my membership has expired


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 18, 2009)

you should be all set now.


----------

